# Red de networking BNI



## mercenario (2 Dic 2014)

Hamijos burbujos,

esta mañana gracias a un amigo he podido asistir a la reunión semanal de uno de los grupos de bni de mi ciudad y como me parece una herramienta de networking espectacular vengo a difundir la palabra.

Básicamente se trata de grupos de unas 40 o 50 personas de sectores de actividad distintos que se reúnen semanalmente para ayudarse y generar contactos y referencias que proporcionen negocio al resto de miembros.

La forma de organizarse tiene reglas estrictas y creo que acertadas que ayudan al buen funcionamiento y hacen que multipliques tu red de contactos profesionales y oportunidades de forma brutal.

-No hay comisiones, se hace de buena fe, hoy le paso tu contacto a un conocido mío y te genero negocio con la esperanza de que tú hagas lo mismo en el futuro.

-Es de obligatoria asistencia semanal, con límite de 3 faltas cada 6 meses y superarlo implica la expulsión del grupo.

-Solamente se accede por invitación de un miembro y la candidatura es sometida a la evaluación de un comité que decide si el candidato es adecuado para el grupo.

-Todas las semanas se hace una presentación rápida (1min) de cada empresa, lo que necesita en ese momento y se agradecen los negocios generados gracias a otros miembros del grupo.

-Si algún miembro no actúa de forma profesional es expulsado del grupo por lo que todos se esfuerzan por ayudar a los demás y hacer las cosas lo mejor que pueden.

-Si necesitas conseguir un contacto determinado en una empresa o institución concreta lo dices en la presentación y el resto de miembros tiran de agenda para encontrar la forma de que llegues hasta él.

-A través de la propia plataforma puedes solicitar asistir a otros grupos de otras ciudades o países cuando necesitas contactos concretos.

-Se paga una cuota anual. 


Para que os hagáis una idea en el grupo al que he asistido se habían generado unos miembros a otros 1,5 millones de € en ingresos desde marzo y había de todo, desde pequeña empresa de reformas, de grúas, seguros, electrodomésticos, óptica, etc.
Si tenéis la oportunidad averiguad que grupos tenéis cerca y asistid como invitados un día para verlo.


A mí ahora mismo no me interesa entrar pero abro el tema porque creo que puede ayudar a mucha gente en este subforo con pequeños negocios, no penséis que es spam que yo no gano nada con esto.

Suerte.

Esta es la web nacional: Inicio


----------



## Bangbang (2 Dic 2014)

He visto que las reuniones en mi zona son a las 6:45 AM, tela.


----------



## mercenario (2 Dic 2014)

Bangbang dijo:


> He visto que las reuniones en mi zona son a las 6:45 AM, tela.



si, a la que he ido yo era a las 6:30 AM

supongo que es una forma de asegurar que no corta la jornada laboral a nadie y de que los que van realmente se lo toman en serio.


----------



## Z4LMAN (2 Dic 2014)

PERO COÑO, no habiamos quedado que madrugar es de pobres???


----------



## luismarple (2 Dic 2014)

A mí no se me saca de casa a las 6 de la mañana!! Y mucho menos para oir las penas de una riada de guanabís del mundo empresarial. Los grandes ya tenemos nuestros contactos y gente que nos busca a gente.



Como mucho voy de empalmada!!!


----------



## Z4LMAN (2 Dic 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> A mí no se me saca de casa a las 6 de la mañana!! Y mucho menos para oir las penas de una riada de guanabís del mundo empresarial. Los grandes ya tenemos nuestros contactos y gente que nos busca a gente.
> 
> 
> 
> Como mucho voy de empalmada!!!



Estaria bonico, llegar de empalmada y en lugar de cafe que te pongan un lonchon....


----------



## luismarple (2 Dic 2014)

Hombre, si voy de empalmada lo suyo a las 6 de la mañana es tomarse un sol y sombra, que todavía es hora lectiva, y más en invierno que es de noche.

Aunque no se yo si me iba a cundir mucho la reunión...


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (3 Dic 2014)

Yoen el verano estuve en una de mi zona... Y fue una tocadura de cojones:

- La entrevista inicial cuesta pasta.
- Las empresas que estaban, eran media/grandes, no había cabida para la mía.
- El que me invitó, me confirmó que en su grupo había algún otro que le debía pasta, y que, ciertamente, a mi no me hacía falta.
- Yo a las 6.45 estoy sobando en mi cama, ya que de hecho me acuesto a las 2.00 de estar investigando (no porniferando) por internet.
- Mi red de clientes / distribuidores es mejor que esa: no tengo que pagar nada, y todos nos beneficiamos porque entre todos nos contactamos cuando necesitamos algo de alguno. ATPC BNI


----------



## mercenario (3 Dic 2014)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Yoen el verano estuve en una de mi zona... Y fue una tocadura de cojones:
> 
> - La entrevista inicial cuesta pasta.
> - Las empresas que estaban, eran media/grandes, no había cabida para la mía.
> ...



En el que fui yo era al revés, las empresas eran pequeñas y no se pagaba por la entrevista, solo si entras.

Nos invitaron a un amigo y a mí y nos gustó aunque tampoco nos interesa entrar en este grupo en concreto pero bueno, está bien saber que existe la herramienta por si nos hace falta en otro momento.

Sobre lo de deber pasta, por lo que vi no se toleraría en el grupo, era todo totalmente transparente y si alguien la lía lo expulsan.

Es verdad que si ya tienes una buena red de contactos no te hace mucha falta pero bueno, por lo que vi no se trataba de hacer esos 50 contactos más sino de disponer de las redes de contactos de otras 50 personas, y ahí es cuando se pone interesante.

El tema de los horarios ya es una cuestión de gustos.

En todo caso, he abierto el tema para que la gente sepa que es un recurso que está ahí que puede resultar útil, quien quiera verlo que consiga que le inviten y juzgue.


----------



## KinderWeno (3 Dic 2014)

Por curiosidad, ¿cual es la cuota anual?


----------



## mercenario (3 Dic 2014)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿cual es la cuota anual?



600 € o así


----------



## luismarple (3 Dic 2014)

Quéééé????? 600 eurazos por ir a una reunion a las 6:45 de la mañana?? y qué es lo siguiente? pagar 1000 euros por dejarme dar por culo???


Hombre por favor!!!


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (3 Dic 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Quéééé????? 600 eurazos por ir a una reunion a las 6:45 de la mañana?? y qué es lo siguiente? pagar 1000 euros por dejarme dar por culo???
> 
> 
> Hombre por favor!!!



Yo pienso que la red que realmente funciona es el boca a boca. Lenta pero segura. Y hacer un trabajo excelente, más.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (3 Dic 2014)

Yo he estado en una reunión. Cancamusa everywhere. Los que seguro que sacan beneficios son los organizadores como en los libros de autoayuda y los seminarios inspiracionales, los demás la cabeza caliente y los pies fríos.


----------



## Enterao (3 Dic 2014)

tiene pinta de asociacion de malhechores...


----------



## mercenario (3 Dic 2014)

No voy a intentar convencer a nadie, quien no vea más allá de lo de madrugar o los 600 euros tampoco merece la pena.

Ir de invitado es gratis y el que indague un poco y encuentre un buen grupo en el que encaje su perfil de negocio se dará cuenta de lo que puede llegar a compensar. 

Yo desconfío de todo como buen burbujista conspiranoico y si pensase que hay truco lo diría pero si abro un hilo en el subforo de emprendedores es porque creo de verdad que puede ser útil.


----------



## luismarple (3 Dic 2014)

Pero es que no le veo sentido. La red de contactos útiles la haces entre clientes, proveedores y competidores con los que terminas por tener cierta relación. Qué sentido tiene que se sienten a hablar un adiestrador de perros y un vendedor de seguros de coche? de qué van a hablar? de rastreator????

Francamente no lo veo.


----------



## Enterao (3 Dic 2014)

asi empezo el pequeño nicolas ...


----------



## Vanish (3 Dic 2014)

¿Pero vamos a ver, los 600 euros a dónde van a parar? Porque dando por buenos los números que habeis puesto aquí, pongamos 50 empresas a 600 euros salen 30k euros anuales. ¿A quién va ese dinero y qué ofrece a cambio?

Te darán de desayunar por lo menos o algo ...


----------



## luismarple (4 Dic 2014)

Pero eso lleva inventado muchos años!! se llama logia masónica y se hace a escondidas.


----------



## Soporte (7 Sep 2016)

La verdad es que parece otro negocio que se sitúa por encima de los demás. Del tipo consultor con poco riesgo y de nivel global. 
Por su idiosincracia no creo que los que están detrás se conformen con 30.000 euros antes de impuestos. 
Seguramente tendrán prebendas adicionales y canones de intermediación en otros aspectos. 
Este tipo de tinglados requieren cierto empaque y publicidad. No creo que ni los desayunos sean gratis. 
Los miembros tienen que ser empresarios dispuestos a sacrificar parte de su autonomía con sometimiento a reglas especiales. 
En la práctica es una organización más que favorece que el dinero pase a menos manos. 
Es también globalización en el aspecto de colonización económica. 
Es también Economía colaborativa, pero no en el aspecto solidario; sino una muestra más de un capitalismo que echa mano de las nuevas tecnologías para mejorar la eficiencia. 

Y la eficiencia a costa nuevamente de la vida familiar y el resto de obligaciones sociales para entronizar a Poderoso caballero es Don Dinero. 

Hay iniciativas locales que hablan de aprovechar las nuevas tecnologías con un fin social que respete el empleo y la dignidad humana. 

Pero en general, el tiempo me dará la razón, las nuevas tecnologias se convierten en espadas de Damocles sobre gran parte de la humanidad que se aboca a vivir la peor experiencia vital de su historia. 

Digo que o se anteponen las personas al capital; y por lo tanto el uso de las nuevas tecnologías se regula para cumplir el fin anterior o el desastre está asegurado con su capítulo de genocidio económico incluido. 

Es curioso que siendo buena parte de esta crisis fruto de la automatización y el aumento de la eficiencia - con un crecimiento desmesurado del desempleo - todavía sea una solución para poder sobrevivir invocar más automatización, más sinergias, más eficiencia, etc.


----------



## luismarple (7 Sep 2016)

Soporte dijo:


> Digo que *o se anteponen las personas al capital*



Juas juas juas!! qué escojono madre!! pero usted de dónde se ha escapao??? de antes de la primera revolución industrial lo menos!! lo menos!!!!




Soporte dijo:


> Es curioso que siendo buena parte de esta crisis fruto de la automatización y el aumento de la eficiencia - con un crecimiento desmesurado del desempleo - todavía sea una solución para poder sobrevivir invocar más automatización, más sinergias, más eficiencia, etc.



Y qué propone?? menos eficiencia?? nos ponemos modems de 56k y pcs de 640??? Mucho ludita es lo que hay!!!


----------



## Z4LMAN (7 Sep 2016)

Madrugar...y pagar, iros a tomar por el culo, estoy hasta los huevos de ver gentuza haciendo dinero sin agachar el lomo.

¿Cuánto cuesta?
La inscripción sale por 708 euros al año. Ese es el coste directo. Sin embargo, algo que no se comenta durante la explicación de la inscripción, o al menos así ocurrió en la reunión a la que acudió este diario, es que en cada reunión semanal a la que se asista se debe pagar 10 euros en concepto de alquiler del hotel y del cátering, recordamos que las reuniones son obligatorias, por lo que habiendo 52 semanas al año multiplicado por 10 euros, sale un extra de 520 euros. En total 1208 euros anuales.

Fuente:

BNI lanza su grupo en Castellón: ¿networking o piramidal?


----------



## elepwr (8 Sep 2016)

Yo estoy en algo así aunque gratis y me ha ayudado mucho la verdad.

Es un grupo que estamos 6 y hablamos una vez por semana, cada uno dice lo que va a hacer la siguiente semana y si ha conseguido o no lo que se había propuesto para esa semana. A ser posible objetivos medibles en plan vender X de una cosa o producir Y.

Lo hacemos sin filtros y ahora que hay cierta confianza es bastante duro y metemos mucha mierda, pero funciona.

Empezamos 2 amigos, cada uno invitó a otro y así.

Lo de pagar por networking para conseguir más trabajos y tal lo puedo llegar a ver si te dan números y realmente va a funcionar, si tienes la experiencia de alguien al que ese grupo en concreto le salga rentable.


----------



## Soporte (8 Sep 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Madrugar...y pagar, iros a tomar por el culo, estoy hasta los huevos de ver gentuza haciendo dinero sin agachar el lomo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto cuesta?
> La inscripción sale por 708 euros al año. Ese es el coste directo. Sin embargo, algo que no se comenta durante la explicación de la inscripción, o al menos así ocurrió en la reunión a la que acudió este diario, es que en cada reunión semanal a la que se asista se debe pagar 10 euros en concepto de alquiler del hotel y del cátering, recordamos que las reuniones son obligatorias, por lo que habiendo 52 semanas al año multiplicado por 10 euros, sale un extra de 520 euros. En total 1208 euros anuales.
> ...



No me cuadra. Nadie monta un tinglado tan grande para tan poco negocio. Deben de tener otras entradas adicionales. 

Ya sea como comentó un compañero con cursillos de arenga o mediante otras prebendas. 

Aunque bueno chorrito aquí , chorrito allá. Desde luego la actividad de los miembros no parece piramidal, pero la actividad de la organización sí puede serlo en razón a costos "añadidos" como la imagen corporativa, visión internacional, páginas webs federales..... O sea como una franquicia en suma donde cada delegación es adoctrinada y parte de sus beneficios van a la sede matriz que corresponda. 

Pero tampoco me cuadra mucho. En un sitio grande es fácil conseguir 50 empresarios de actividades que lo vean como un costo publicitario, pero en provincias y pueblos pequeños este tipo de cosas no funcionan. 

Por otra parte los ingresos que deparan 50 empresarios a 700 euros anuales no justifican el "esfuerzo" y entusiasmo que los organizadores de BNI tienen que desarrollar. 

Recuerdo un empresario en mi provincia , y hasta un compañero de cole de los tiempos de primaria, que estaban enganchados a actividades piramidales. El empresario tenía varios bares restaurantes muy bien ubicados que estaba empezando a descuidar. 

Estaba enganchado. Y traté de entender el por qué. Lo que me dijo fue que más o menos con dos horas de trabajo al mes podía ganarse el sueldo del mes. Dos horas de charla magistral o depuradas arengas (de esas que todos recordamos de los vendedores con encanto de libros, de colchones, del aparato tecnológico novedoso.....) . En cuanto a mi compañero de escuela es arquitecto hoy en día. En aquellos tiempos tenía una cooperativa muy rentable, pero estaba atrapado en el multinivel. Se logró zafar y hoy tiene una gestoría con su mujer. 

Cabe la posibilidad de que los miembros de la delegación directamente asociados a BNI tengan otros trabajos y este sea un complemento que les gusta por lo que he tratado de explicar más arriba. 

Hay personas que todos vemos que hacen del dinero su religión. En cierta ocasión me acerqué a un reputado hotel a una reunión que no sabía muy bien de qué iba, pero que resultó de ventas apasionantes convenciendo cada miembro al menos a otros diez....

Se me acercó una chica muy atractiva un poco descompuesta porque sólo había logrado seis....

Si comer puede ser una patología - digánmelo a mí que estoy gordito - lo cierto es que con todo podemos excedernos. 

Con todo.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 23:45 ----------




elepwr dijo:


> Yo estoy en algo así aunque gratis y me ha ayudado mucho la verdad.
> 
> Es un grupo que estamos 6 y hablamos una vez por semana, cada uno dice lo que va a hacer la siguiente semana y si ha conseguido o no lo que se había propuesto para esa semana. A ser posible objetivos medibles en plan vender X de una cosa o producir Y.
> 
> ...



Con tu caso tenemos el problema que tenemos con todo. 

Las dichosas definiciones. 

Por ejemplo la Economía colaborativa y los espacios colaborativos y los coworking o espacios de trabajo. 

Por ejemplo un coworking es un centro que alquila uno a los demás por una módica cantidad compartiendo elementos como la conexión a internet, mesas, equipos, etc. Suelen ser sus componentes personas de diferentes sectores que se complementan. 

La "cuota" es el alquiler. Y la formación es como en tu caso entre ellos. Aunque te aseguro que van a encuentros externos también. Porque hace poco me los encontré en unas charlas de google, y este viernes seguro que alguno se deja caer en un cursillo grauitos de wordpress que dan por aquí. 

O sea que nada es nuevo, y hay mil variantes. 

¿ Quién no conoce los acuerdos entre estados para favorecer la economía de un país amigo y fastidiar la economía del país enemigo ?

El problema de BNI y otras figuras es que exhacerban la competitividad, convierten el capitalismo en algo más salvaje y agresivo. Y suelen ser medidas desequilibrantes. 

Las medidas pueden ser más desequilibrantes conforme operan más rápido en el tiempo. 

Por ejemplo la colonización económica de la mano de la economía colaborativa con herramientas tales como blablablacar, airbnb, etc. 

La idea que solidariza al conductor con sus ocupantes a un bajo precio es sugestiva y fácilmente extensible por blablablacar. Una tecnología nueva de control y un negocio multinacional montado. 

Con airbnb igual. 

Tampoco es nueva esta solidaridad "insolidaria". Si es muy rápida las guaguas pueden quedar vacías o los taxistas sin trabajo. Pero quizá es la misma coyuntura ante la inminencia de los coches autónomos. 

Los defensores del capitalismo a ultranza pasando por encima de las personas defienden que la tecnología no puede parar, aunque lo que se trata es simplemente de regular adecuadamente. 

Por esto decia más arriba - y me saltaron al cuello - que lo prudente es anteponer las personas al capital.


----------



## Aprendizz (9 Oct 2016)

panqueque dijo:


> Hay que verlo como una inversión con su ROI, ni más, ni menos.
> 
> Si pagas los 50€/mes y no obtienes negocio gracias al grupo, pues entonces si, es una bobada y tirar el dinero.
> 
> ...



Has dado un dato clave... "en Madrid".

Yo conozco a alguno que intentó y volvió a intentar moverse por este tema de relaciones de profesionales, networking, etc, en ciudad de algo más de 500.000 habitantes y se dio por vencido, porque no conseguía resultados.

Luego se fue a vivir/trabajar a Madrid.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 02:55 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Pero eso lleva inventado muchos años!! se llama logia masónica y se hace a escondidas.



También lo hacen hace muchos años los del Opus, que se reúnen pequeños grupos de empresarios para planificar, ver cómo se reparten el pastel, etc.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (9 Oct 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Madrugar...y pagar, iros a tomar por el culo, estoy hasta los huevos de ver gentuza haciendo dinero sin agachar el lomo.
> 
> ¿Cuánto cuesta?
> La inscripción sale por 708 euros al año. Ese es el coste directo. Sin embargo, algo que no se comenta durante la explicación de la inscripción, o al menos así ocurrió en la reunión a la que acudió este diario, es que en cada reunión semanal a la que se asista se debe pagar 10 euros en concepto de alquiler del hotel y del cátering, recordamos que las reuniones son obligatorias, por lo que habiendo 52 semanas al año multiplicado por 10 euros, sale un extra de 520 euros. En total 1208 euros anuales.
> ...



No creo que CS tenga tanto volumen de negocio como para eso.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 03:29 ----------

Que yo sepa además sólo permite UN tipo de profesión por grupo de esos.

Es decir, si hay un "panadero" ya no puede haber más panaderos.


----------

